# engines, engines, engines



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

what's the difference between CA18DE, CA18DET, SR20DE, SR20DET, KA24E and KA24DE engines?

...these are engines right?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

CA18DE, CA18DET, SR20DE, SR20DET, KA24E and KA24DE 

CA18DE: DOHC 1.8L engine that came in the 180sx in japan
CA18DET: ^^^ + turbo

SR20DE: DOHC 2.0L engine that are in all the SE-R's and some other nissans
SR20DET: ^^^ + turbo

KA24E: SOHC 2.4L U.S. engine that was in the altima/stanza and 240sx's + others in the U.S. 
KA24DE: ^^^ DOHC version

read here:
http://www.freshalloy.com/site/features/tech/engines/home.shtml


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2003)

thanks omega. so how about in terms of horsepowers and performances?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

all the info you need should be in that link i posted above


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

> read here:
> http://www.freshalloy.com/site/feat...ines/home.shtml





> thanks omega. so how about in terms of horsepowers and performances?


just goes to show you how lazy some people are that don't go search for information that is readily available to them and don't even bother to look at the information that is given to them up front.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

NEWB FLAMING TIME!!!! YIHHAAAAAAAa:banana: 








:cheers:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

errr...


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

thanks for the help guys, really appreciate it. sorry i missed the link... i guess i was on crack or something.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

pAnsit Cant0n said:


> *thanks for the help guys, really appreciate it. sorry i missed the link... i guess i was on crack or something. *



this is why you *don't do drugs* !!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

hehehe...


----------

